# Fusion Vane Family Keeps Growing



## Justtargets (Jul 10, 2010)

*I Like the Fusion vanes*

I've just gotten back into shooting in the last 6mo. and the advancements in equipment is ammasing. I have a Bowtech Sentinal, 60lb limbs w/ drop rest. I shoot this bow 250 -400 times a week. I've been using 2" blazers and other vanes to see which would work best for me. I use a gold tip pro hunter w/100gr field tip. Even though the bow has been paper tuned I still could see ocasinly an arrow kick side ways coming out of the bow. Also I was constanty replacing vanes and repairing arrows.
I had 6 shafts that my Dealer put the 3" fusion vanes on and ask me to try them. After a while I reolised that all the Problems I was having with the other arrows , I was not having with the fusion vanes.
I just recently striped all my arrows and replaced everything with the 3" fusion vane and I just love them. The arrows come streight off the bow and the groops are tight and the veins are nearly indestructable. Thanks, Rogerl


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump fro Norway Industries.


----------

